#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-11
<elacheche> Morning :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche  and others
<elacheche> Hi Kilos :) How are you today?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> just irritated because they dont want to add an earlier membership time
<Kilos> you supposed to support me elacheche
<elacheche> l000l Kilos :) Keep fighting dude :) For myself I didn't answer that because I dn't really have a problem.. It's UTC+1 here (12 months/y )
<Kilos> oh so 11pm
<Kilos> i cant do it on my own man, i get tired
<elacheche> I think that you should change the proposition to a visual one :) Use some tool to make you proposition easier to understand
<Kilos> wow how do i do that
<elacheche> Kilos: try this http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/meeting.html
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi fluffymint
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> hi Benno-007
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Benno-007> Hi. I support Ubuntu from Germany for free and look here what's going on with Ubuntu in Africa.
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> did you read the topic bar
<Benno-007> Ok, I will read the tabs later. Have you heared from the Ubuntu Phone? I have one since about 6 weeks. I think it's to expensive for Africa.
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-12
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy  elacheche
<elacheche> Morning Africa :)
<elacheche> Kilos, did you see this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2015-May/002213.html
<Kilos> is that the news leter elacheche
<elacheche> yep
<Kilos> i get it in my email
<Kilos> dont do online stuff if i can help it
<elacheche> Kilos,
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> what now elacheche  ?
<elacheche> Look at this.. I tried to create the membership slots based on UTC and UTC+8 and UTC-8 → to have equility.. And tried to add an other slot.. Take a look and let's discuss this.. If you want to convaince the team we should have a the perfect plan..
<elacheche> UTC-8   UTC     UTC+8
<elacheche> 04      12      20
<elacheche> 09      17      01
<elacheche> 14      22      06
<Kilos> we on the right?
<Kilos> oh my explain man
<elacheche> I added 5pm slot.. Let's not just think about ZA people, let's think about everyone.. You know, if we add a slot based on ZA time zone, many others will come and ask to get a slot for their time zones too.. And then it will be the kaos
<Kilos> 5 pm is useless here because thats when guys knock off work and then travel home and that could be a 2 hour trip for some
<Kilos> 20.00 uct is perfect for all of africa i think
<Kilos> thats 22.00 here
<Kilos> 21.00 by you
<elacheche> I know Kilos.. I want you to look at the 3rd slot! And think about ZA people and all community people in all time zones
<elacheche> We should come out with a proposition that APPLIES to EVERYONE around the world..
<Kilos> yes i agree but africa comes first to me
<elacheche> Kilos, I really believe that no one will be OK when you talk about just UTC+2 guys! You know, if we add a slot based on ZA time zone, many others will come and ask to get a slot for their time zones too.. And then it will be the kaos
<Kilos> the old times were fine for years so 20.00 UCT can just be added and if noone uses it it can be removed again after a few months
<Kilos> you will note from the emails i spoke about the whole of europe as being timed with us
<Kilos> germany and us have identical times
<elacheche> OK.. What about the date! What do you propose?
<Kilos> we can change the existing 2 times, we just need to add one in
<Kilos> dates are fine. if we add 20.00 it can run before the 22.00 meeting, peeps are still online anyway
<elacheche> I see!
<Kilos> what toddy doesnt seem to remember is that we only need 4 members at any given time to form a quorum
<elacheche> OK, let me resume all this in a mail..
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> i hate mails back and forth
<Kilos> i love irc
<elacheche> I hate long mail threads..
<Kilos> so much easier imo to set up a meet in the channel and discuss there
<Kilos> elacheche  dont forget guys here leave home at 6am or earlier and get home again around 6pm or later. for single young guys it isnt a prob. but married guys with families have to do family time as well
<elacheche> Kilos, I tried to be neutral and fair as I can in that email. I support you, I support Africa, but I should be neutral because the board is for all guys around the world!
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> nice mail elacheche  lets hope we all can agree on something
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> i didnt become a member for the benefits
<Kilos> was quite a while before i even knew there were any
<elacheche> Kilos, think that my email will convince them?
<Kilos> i hope so
<ongolaBoy> hi :)
<Kilos> you well ongolaBoy  ?
<ongolaBoy> I'm a bit fine
<Kilos> good
<ongolaBoy> sometimes around :)
<Kilos> yes i see, you arent here often but thats ok
<Kilos> hi Benno-007
<Kilos> hi philipballew  you well?
<philipballew> Kilos, yes. Just very busy
<philipballew> I am in my last month of university and it is hell, but i will survive
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> well done elacheche  now just to get them to add it
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> so weird, you said exactly what i did but added some visual effect
<elacheche> I told you :)
<Kilos> weird, maybe because i dont see well it doesnt affect me
<elacheche> l00l.. You're already OK with the idea.. So you'll never understand how they read that email x)
<Kilos> maybe they prefer dealing with the same generation
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Naah! Don't think that it's the problem..
<Kilos> im happy to get some support
<elacheche> I always support ides that I like.. At first I didn't care about it because it didn't affect me.. After that I thought that if any changes will be made so it needs to be in the good of ALL the community not only my good or za guys good.. :)
<Kilos> lets see if they change it now, i dont know who does that
<elacheche> Let's wait for some times :) To have all the answers from everybody :) :D ;) Then will make the sum of +1 & -1  and see
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> Kilos, you know that 2/3 of the new LoCo council members are from Membership Board guys?
<Kilos> yes, if i remember right toddy is also a new board member
<Kilos> and wxl
<elacheche> not toddy
<elacheche> PabloRubianes
<elacheche> PabloRubianes
<elacheche> is the one
<Kilos> i thought of applying but its all too much
<Kilos> oh ya
<elacheche> I do you know the 3rd person?
<Kilos> i havent looked
<Kilos> but membership board members i was talking about
<Kilos> toddy is also new
<Kilos> i think if we all work together as a team we can grow ubuntu
<Kilos> team work is the name of the game
<elacheche> Kilos,
<elacheche> look https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2015-May/002213.html
<Kilos> pablo and wxl are new
<elacheche> Yeah.. and the other one is my fiancee :D :p
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> haha she is your boss
<elacheche> l0000000000l.. Yeah she told me this today x)
<Kilos> rofl
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> has anyone got hold of olive from france yet
<elacheche> not me..
<elacheche> I'll try to ping him before the next meeting
<Kilos> i wonder why he didnt appear
<Kilos> some days before so he doesnt forget
<elacheche> yep
<Kilos> im not the only forgetful one seems like
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Kilos> i gotta sleep, see you tomorrow, be good
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-13
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> elacheche  has my email arrived there yet?
<Kilos> it went to the moderator because i forgot the alias thing
<Kilos> eish i dont understand some people elacheche
 * elacheche is back
<elacheche> Kilos, what email?
<Guest73908> test
<elacheche> Guest73908, test back
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> Guest89225, you need help? or help needs you? :D
<Guest89225> :D
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> benno was here the other day already
<Kilos> the state of the internet worldwide is kind of bad hey elacheche  ?
<elacheche> No idea :D Here ADSL is bad, 3G maybe too.. Optical fiber don't think so
<Guest89225> "NickServ: (notice) You are already logged in as Benno-007." - hmm, strange. :D
<elacheche> go and chat with him :D
<elacheche> :D :p
<Guest89225> ./nick Benno-007 -> "...name...not available"
<elacheche> :3
<Guest89225> but I am here and available :D
<elacheche> hahahaha
<Kilos> nick needs to timeout or something
<Kilos> Guest89225  did you register the nick with freenode?
<Guest89225> I think, too. Last irc time was over 10 years ago. :D Yes.
<Kilos> oh my was i you that had to hunt for the password?
<Kilos> was it you?
<Guest89225> no, I have it :)
<Kilos> then try /nickserv identify password
<Guest89225> Yes, there I get: "NickServ: (notice) You are already logged in as Benno-007."
<Guest89225> I could reconnect - but that's to simple. There must be a harder solution. :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there is a ghost command but i forget it
<Benno-007> ./msg nickserv ghost
<Benno-007> -> (notice) Benno-007 is not online.
<Benno-007> and later
<Benno-007> -> NickServ: (notice) You may not ghost yourself.
<Benno-007> :D I have not to drive away any ghosts anymore but there is a recover and release command, too.
<Benno-007> (ghost nickname)
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Kilos> did you see my mail elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Yep.. Didn't read it.. I have a headache.. x(
<Kilos> eish get well soon man
<elacheche_anis> x) That's usual thing those days.. Every night I have a headache.. I need to have more sleep + get earlier + change my coffee routine x)
<Kilos> i drink little coffe because of headaches, but i have 24/7 headache from the injury, you get used to it after about ten years
<elacheche_anis> :-3
<Kilos> go sleep the headache off man otherwise tomorrow you gonna battle
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> there is a replay
<elacheche_anis> reply*
<Kilos> ay some support at last
<Kilos> yay
<elacheche_anis> yep :) :D
<Kilos> now if you and belkinsa join in he must withdraw his comments
<elacheche_anis> join in? I already announced my support :) in 55% of cases I don't have a problem to add and atteind that slot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> actually the others have also agreed to attend the new slot
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Benno-007> @ Kilos: I had to identify, then /msg nickserv release Benno-007 and then /nick Benno-007. ;) ghost was without benefit and revover is unknown here. Much work. :D
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> well you said you didnt want it easy
<Kilos> i wonder what caused i
<Kilos> it
<elacheche_anis> Are you using Pidgin Benno-007 !
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy irc on pidgin, much easier using a proper irc client
<elacheche_anis> xchat, weechat, irssi are better
<Kilos> hexchat too on unity
<Kilos> but i use konversation
<elacheche_anis> you use KDE Kilos ?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> and unity on old pc
<Kilos> i need to see the OS in action to be able to help new peeps
<elacheche_anis> you should try LXDE or XFCE on that OLD PC.. Unity is for new hardware
<elacheche_anis> I understand :)
<Kilos> i dont like them
<elacheche_anis> I love them :D
<elacheche_anis> I love mate too.. And Awesome WM too :D
<Kilos> elementaryos is nice and bento is better
<elacheche_anis> I hate unity :D
<Kilos> i need unity so i can help guys on it, i cant picture what they are seeing unless i see it too
<Kilos> ive been on kde for a year now and im totally hooked on i
<Kilos> it
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Benno-007> I test pidgin with 2 irc plugins. I can save passwords there and will test it. But this is stuff up from the basics here. ;)
<Benno-007> I have to use unity. Because of my ubuntu phone. :D
<Kilos> Benno-007  have you tried xchat or hexchat?
<elacheche_anis> #swag x)
 * Kilos jealous
<elacheche_anis> I'll try to get a Firefox OS phone this month :p
<Benno-007> Kilos: at earlier times. but pidgin does it's job well until now so I like all things in one program. That's fine. :)
<Kilos> cool
<Benno-007> some of irc clients
<Kilos> im sure i have asked before and forgotten. where are you again?
<Benno-007> me or ela? Germany
<Kilos> ah germany
<elacheche_anis> You're lucky Benno-007 x) I can't get anything cool here x)
<Benno-007> ela: Africa? Where there?
<elacheche_anis> Tunisia x)
<elacheche_anis> BTW! This weekend we'll be able (finally) to get an International Credit Card for Technology Use..
<Benno-007> I was there before many years for some hours out of a ship travel.
<Benno-007> Ubuntu Phone costs 170 EUR in europe. Firefox OS and there is much cheaper for you I think.
<elacheche_anis> I hope that with that CC will be able to get some cool stuff.. We still have problem with the customs.. So I'll not order an Ubuntu Phone or something else.. The Firefox OS phone is created for AFRICA by Mozilla & Orange.. It will be cheap
<elacheche_anis> http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/news/pressroom/Latest_Orange_Klif.html
<Kilos> night guys i need to sleep
<elacheche_anis> My Galaxy S3 have some hardware problems so I think that it's time to try something new
<elacheche_anis> night Kilos
<melodie> bonsoir
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir melodie :)
<Benno-007> Which problems with customs do you mean?
<elacheche_anis> Border customs
<elacheche_anis> In german that maybe called "Zoll"
<Benno-007> ah ok
<melodie> bonsoir elacheche
<melodie> hi Benno-007
<Benno-007> hi
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-14
<elacheche_anis> !spotty
<elacheche_anis> spotty
<elacheche_anis> spotty help
<spotty> elacheche_anis: I can help you with: administrative functions, bot accounts and permissions, debugging me, looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<spotty> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<elacheche_anis> spotty help me with system administration
<spotty> elacheche_anis: I use the following features for system administration: apt-file, aptitude, debian-bts, dns, http, ipcalc, mac, man, nmap, ping, ports, rmadison, tld and tracepath
<spotty> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<elacheche_anis> spotty help me with delivering messages
<spotty> elacheche_anis: I use the following features for delivering messages: memo, remind and summon
<spotty> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<elacheche_anis> Morning kenju254 :)
<elacheche_anis> Morning Kilos  :)
<Kilos> morning elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<philipballew> Kilos, hey there man
<Kilos> hi philipballew  you well?
<philipballew> Kilos, maybe. I am in summer school currently
<philipballew> its 15-18 hour days
<philipballew> so a pain in the ass
<Kilos> whew
<philipballew> but I am healthy
<Kilos> good just do your best
<Kilos> and good luck with everything you do
<philipballew> Kilos, thanks man.
<philipballew> How goes the Ubuntu Africa hunt?
<Kilos> ive been a bit busy but there are 2 new ones that pop in now and again but not from official locos
<philipballew> Kilos, oh, I see. They need to become official
<philipballew> This weekend I am going to go to Mexico to hand out copies of the Official Ubuntu book.
<Kilos> yeah seems like the old locos have broken down
<Kilos> nice , i have an old one
<philipballew> by go to mexico, I mean, take the subway 20 km's south.
<Kilos> lots of info in them
<Kilos> lol
<philipballew> Kilos, I think you organizing something like Ubuntucom Latin AMerica is not a bad idea
<Kilos> no but ill need to get the clever guys like elacheche_anis  to do that
<Kilos> also im not in a rush because some of the loco guys are very busy with projects so dont have time atm
<elacheche_anis> Hey! Something like what?
 * elacheche_anis GTG.. elacheche will be awake in 1h (time to reach the office x) )
<Kilos> k
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> you start late hey?
<elacheche> Actually I'm early x) I used to be @work by 9am
<elacheche> x)
<Kilos> good life for the idle rich
<elacheche> l00l.. :) I'm not poor.. But not a millionaire too :D
<Kilos> dont spend so much and you will get ther
<Kilos> e
<elacheche> :D I don't :) I'm not that kind of boys who spend money on everything useless :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> your fiance has forsaken us
<elacheche> <Kilos> no but ill need to get the clever guys like elacheche_anis  to do that
<elacheche> What's that!
<Kilos> organizing something like Ubuntucom Latin AMerica
<elacheche> What's Ubuntucom Latin AMerica ? → Can't find links referring to it
<Kilos> lemme see what i can find
<elacheche> Cool :D Before 10am I can't really find anything by myself.. I need to have my coffee then I can find things :D
<Kilos> philipballew  explain that for us please
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<elacheche> ~_~ *_*
<Kilos> elacheche  type QA  coffee please
<elacheche> philipballew, morning there!
<elacheche> QA coffee please
<QA> elacheche: Yessir
<Kilos> takes 4 minutes to brew
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and elacheche!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<elacheche> QA, thx
<QA> elacheche: Huh?
<Kilos> QA  thx
<QA> Dont be lazy Kilos Type something understandable
<philipballew> Kilos, alright
<philipballew> http://ubuconla.org/
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> elacheche  ^^
<elacheche> I see! Thanks philipballew :)
<elacheche> That's cool if we can prepare something like that! But first we need to feed our LoCos first :)
<Kilos> we need to get enough guys here for our first meeting
<elacheche> Yep! Who misses?!
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> sill 8 to find i think
<Kilos> still
<Kilos> benno has some contact with one of the countries but i forget which one
<Kilos> ill ask him to wake them up
<elacheche> ok
<Kilos> some of the new guys that popped in here arent part of locos even , so that will be another mission to get them to form new locos
<elacheche> Kilos, It's not that easy to convince popey x)
<Kilos> nope im starting to get cross now
<elacheche> means?
<Kilos> he is making me angry
<elacheche> hahahaha :D Take it easy :)
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~popey
<Kilos> he thinks because he is at canonical its his decision to make on his own
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> SDCDev == Private_User  ??
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> sdcdev is on the cape north east coast and private user is in northern natal
<elacheche> nice to meet you guys :)
<SDCDev> hey :)
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: unless we start getting people in Africa to help make significant and sustained contributions to Ubuntu or the Ubuntu community we can not expect others to change their schedules when it works for them the way it is at the moment
<Kilos> he says now one can apply via email, but i cant find where it says that
<Kilos> its a community thing not just a canonical thing
<inetpro> Kilos: I wrote, "...contributions to Ubuntu or the Ubuntu community..."
<Kilos> elacheche  ask your fiance to bring up this matter in the council
<Kilos> yes but so far 2 have kicked up a fuss
 * inetpro just saying, don't kick up a fuss unless you are sure that you have the backup from your community
<Kilos> 5 have supported and 2 against
<inetpro> Kilos: question, how many new members will you sign up by changing the schedule?
<Kilos> within a month 1 or 2 but as africa gets more active i think lots
<inetpro> the problem IMHO is not the schedule, the problem lies somewhere else
<inetpro> for now at least
<Kilos> applying for membership is a major task
<elacheche> Kilos, my fiancee is in the LoCo council not the CC :p
<Kilos> inetpro  where then?
<Kilos> so who do we know in the cc
<Kilos> dholbach and nhaines
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: unfortunately I have no time to discuss it now, but that is the discussion that we need to have
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> oh and Kilos, feel free to discuss with other people
<Kilos> lol thats what im doing but seems peeps are scared of canonical employees
<inetpro> I don't think so... but that is another debate
<elacheche> inetpro, you wanna hear something funny?
<inetpro> elacheche: ?
<elacheche> last week I was about starting a debate on the ML why dolibach added sabdfl after he expires :p After that someone else told us that if someone expires we can add him without an interview after he request it :)
 * elacheche knows exactly who's sabdfl :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> elacheche  your loco also dropped in the last few years right?
<Kilos> along with all other locos in africa
<Kilos> except ZA of course
<elacheche> Yeah.. That's true Kilos I'm almost fighting alone to keep the LoCo Up.. I'm very afraid from the next LoCo Council approval meeting in August :'(
<Kilos> right so i will start a new thread about the state of locos, i think it is a world wide problem
<Kilos> or easier for me to chat on locoteams
<Kilos> otherwise i must mail popeye directly and convince him off list
<Kilos> elacheche
<elacheche> k
<elacheche> Kilos,
<Kilos> im sure i saw there wer around 60 members on the membership board
<Kilos> now i cant find it
<Kilos> we arent just 8
<elacheche> just a sec
<Kilos> ty take your time
<inetpro> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> inetpro  pong
<inetpro> what you will have to spell out very clearly is the fact that you are not just talking about the membership board
<elacheche> Kilos, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-membership-board/+members#active
<inetpro> but also about the actual applicants and their supporters who may want to take part in the process of applying for membership
<inetpro> let's be honest, for many new members it may be a highlight in their life and often a major challenge to overcome, for most of them not something they can do during normal working hours,
<inetpro> and although it might not lead to a sudden flood of new applicants applying for membership if you do decide to change or add another meeting to the schedules
<Kilos> i agree full heatedly
<inetpro> it would be so much more accommodating and the right thing to do for those members from as far as Hong Kong at UTC+8 to Dakar at UTC
<inetpro> who like ordinary people are typically sleeping with the current late schedule at 22:00 UTC
<inetpro> do we really want to exclude these members from taking part in the Ubuntu community?
<Kilos> nope i am concerned about the whole ubuntu community world wide
<Kilos> thats why i helped korea rebuild their loce
<inetpro> look at the map at http://www.timeanddate.com/time/map/#!cities=74,102
<Kilos> elacheche  did a time thing
<Kilos> showing -8   0  +8 times
<inetpro> from Hong Kong to Dakar is quite a few people
<Kilos> i agree an effort must be made worldwide to revive everything, but one first sweeps your own porch before sweeping the street you live in
<Kilos> luckily za is growing so next street is africa then the world
 * inetpro said what he wanted to say
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats a nice map, ty inetpro
<Kilos> inetpro  if i use your words are you going to charge me with plagiarism?
<inetpro> Kilos: you are welcome to use them, that's why I posted here
<Kilos> i know ty
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> copy, paste, edit as much as you want
<Kilos> yeah i need your rationality, i get like a bull in a china shop when i get frustrated or thwarted
<Kilos> inetpro  elacheche  http://slexy.org/raw/s21IzhhXZs
<Kilos> add or change as you see fit please
<Kilos> elacheche  you can even add bells and whistles if you think that will have more impact
<Kilos> inetpro  elacheche  not that one this one http://slexy.org/view/s20UolJAst
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: you still waiting for me?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20UolJAst
<Kilos> always
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why not
<inetpro> you know what you want to say, just send it man
<Kilos> i can get a bit heavier
<Kilos> read it
<Kilos> dont always argue
<inetpro> I have no issue with it
<inetpro> what they make of it is another story
<Kilos> nothing to add or remove?
<inetpro> well you left out my hong kong story but I can live with that
<inetpro> in the end it's your words that count more than mine
<Kilos> i didnt follow that
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hard to find all them places and match times
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  wb
<inetpro> Kilos: what time is it in Hong Kong at 22:00 UTC?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> my head not happy tonight
<Kilos> inetpro  does the 20.00 suit hong kong better as well
<inetpro> QA: when is 22:00 UTC in Hong Kong
<QA> inetpro: 2015-05-14 22:00:00 UTC is 2015-05-15 06:00:00 HKT
<inetpro> Kilos: it is 6:00 in the morning
<Kilos> so its good for them before work
<inetpro> you think many people will be up and ready for a meeting at 6:00 in the morning?
<Kilos> oh you mean its bad for them
<inetpro> normal people wake up at that time to get ready for work
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> ya but the other two times must stay as well
<inetpro> Kilos: don't you get it?
<Kilos> otherwise ill never here the end of it
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> what's the other meeting time ?
<Kilos> 12.00 and 22.00
<inetpro> QA: when is 12:00 UTC in Hong Kong
<QA> inetpro: 2015-05-14 12:00:00 UTC is 2015-05-14 20:00:00 HKT
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> thats good for them/
<inetpro> ok, so Hong Kong will be fine at that time
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> QA: when is 12:00 UTC in Bangalore
<QA> inetpro: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> QA: when is 12:00 UTC in Karnataka
<QA> inetpro: I'm not feeling too well
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> QA: when is 12:00 UTC in India
<QA> inetpro: 2015-05-14 12:00:00 UTC is 2015-05-14 17:30:00 IST
<Kilos> see the 20.00 is good for them too
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> QA: when is 20:00 UTC in India
<QA> inetpro: 2015-05-14 20:00:00 UTC is 2015-05-15 01:30:00 IST
<inetpro> QA: when is 22:00 UTC in India
<QA> inetpro: 2015-05-14 22:00:00 UTC is 2015-05-15 03:30:00 IST
<Kilos> no sorry i looked wrong
<inetpro> nope, that's not a good time at all
<inetpro> you see, that is why I said originally you should have a time before 12:00 UTC as well
<inetpro> QA: when is 8:00 UTC in India
<QA> inetpro: 2015-05-14 08:00:00 UTC is 2015-05-14 13:30:00 IST
<Kilos> eish im struggling just to get one added
<inetpro> I know
<inetpro> it's a tough problem to solve
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> ideally you should have enough members of the board in each timezone
<Kilos> especially when some are totally unbendable
<inetpro> or at least members in timezones closer to the relevant region
<Kilos> i have no idea how india managed before
<inetpro> would be interesting if someone could figure out what the most productive time is for member contributions per timezone
<Kilos> you see i think they dont want timezones to do peeps in their zone. maybe scared of favouritism
<inetpro> Kilos: sure thing, but then you could keep everything running full steam around the clock
<Kilos> yes i agree
<Kilos> there are only 17 board members atm and 5 from the council i think that can jump in
<Kilos> but some i have seen hide or hair of yet
<Kilos> havent
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-15
<Kilos> hello africa
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im trying to remember where alphad  comes from
<Kilos> inetpro  ami india seems to be UTC + 5.30 in punjab anyway
<Kilos> i forget why i put ami
<Kilos> as far as i can tell i meantr
<Kilos> meant
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Hey! :) How are you today Kilos & inetpro :)
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> still sorting a letter for the board
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21iKlYdrh
<Kilos> what more can i say?
<elacheche> Happy that you're good :) And writing that letter x) I'm busy & lazy.. So didn't take a look yet at it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we gotta find a way past toddy
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> popey
<elacheche> o/ Neo31 :D You're alive! :p :D
<Kilos> haha hi Neo31
<Kilos> he is scared if he shows his face he will have to work
<elacheche> I'm sure that this not true.. I know Neo31 for years now :) He never hesitate to help if he's free
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> yo
<Neo31> yes i am elacheche
<Kilos> hi melodie
<Kilos> wb Neo31
<Neo31> thx Kilos
<melodie> hi Kilos !
<Neo31> how r u doing guys
<Neo31> u good Kilos ?
<melodie> hello Neo31 elacheche
<Neo31> yo melodie
<Neo31> :)
<melodie> it's cold here, with thunderstorm, you people can you send a bit of sun please?
<Neo31> how r u doin
<melodie> (exchange with rains.. )
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> come enjoy it here melodie :)
 * melodie dcc rains to #ubuntu-africa 
<melodie> Neo31 where is your here? :D
<melodie> Neo31 what is your country?
<Kilos> tunisia
<Neo31> thx Kilos  :)
<Neo31> yep Tunisia :)
<Kilos> np
<Neo31> perfect time to visit in mai :)
<Neo31> or june
<Neo31> July is hell lol
<Neo31> august and september are also great :)
<Neo31> melodie, where do u live ?
<melodie> Neo31 south west France
<melodie> Neo31 are you working in computing?
<melodie> Kilos for your install of Bento, I think you might appreciate an "anti-swapping" file. I have seen in one of my installs it is missing, so what do you think? does the kernel do any swapping?
<melodie> I am talking of unnecessary swapping, when it starts using the swap disk long before the ram is filled
<Neo31> yes i do melodie
<Kilos> i dont know melodie  been too busy to even use it
<melodie> Kilos ok, if you need one, you'll tell me, it's online
<Neo31> Linux, Drupal and FLOSS related to drupal dev :)
<melodie> Neo31 with linux distros?
<Neo31> ys
<melodie> oh ! Drupal, my respects
<Neo31> yes
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> ty melodie
<melodie> I keep myself happy with WordPress and related tips and tricks, I can't do Drupal. :)
<Neo31> what about u melodie ?
<Neo31> WordPress is quick and does the job for most of the cases :)
<melodie> I help users, as a freelancer but working with kind of an umbrella company (the French kind)
<melodie> Neo31 yes, this is quite true
<Neo31> i see
<melodie> Neo31 I do Bento Openbox, for them and for the buddies on the web:
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/bento-dev
<melodie> and some pics here: http://linuxvillage.org/en/
<Neo31> that's cool melodie
<Neo31> yep i have just checked on launchpad and github :)
<melodie> ok
<Neo31> bravo ;)
<melodie> there is still a lot to do
<melodie> it's used, usable, but needs more improvements
<melodie> and documentation too
<melodie> wondering what to do first for the next steps, docs maybe?
<melodie> Neo31 do you work for a company or on your own?
<Neo31> i guess some wiki pages would be great
<Neo31> I work for a company
<melodie> we do have a wiki, http://wiki.linuxvillage.org
<melodie> I just thought I need to upload a full blown version first, up to date and with one or two more tweaks in it
<melodie> I have done one at home, which I can improve before releasing, as I have installed it to a laptop and used it a little
<melodie> a Trusty 14.04.2
<Neo31> u know what I think melodie !
<melodie> I don't, so, please tell me
<Neo31> we always give less importance to documentation and marketing stuff in the Linux world
<Neo31> we make awesome stuff but many doesn't hear of it
<melodie> I don't, but it's a huge task which I am not in a hurry to start
<elacheche> Hello!
<melodie> hello elacheche !
<Neo31> I think you should work on the documentation eventhough the project is not perfect yet and ask friends to blog about it!
<elacheche> you're good?
<elacheche> Neo31, ;)
<Neo31> then ppl will be following the project and you finish the last awesome stuff :)
<Neo31> hmd elacheche :)
<Neo31> i'm fine
<Neo31> u?
<melodie> elacheche tired but happy, because I have given a 2 days linux administration course to a guy who takes care of a non for profit association (5 people employed)
<elacheche> OK..
<melodie> related to Africa and ecology
<elacheche> Cool .. Good luck melodie
<melodie> have given them 4 of the 10 hard drives that phillw has offered to me, and put some Linux Mint recent, up to date, tweaked and well configured on them
<melodie> elacheche done, the contract is over, and he might call me back for more next autumn
<melodie> and tought him one install method which isn't talked a lot about:
<melodie> once you have your system well configured and ready for deployement, you can attach a second hard drive to the machine with an empty partition table, and just do "copy/paste" of the partitions using gparted in a live usb or live cd
<melodie> neat and fast
<melodie> once done, chroot, install grub and go.
<melodie> \o/
<Neo31> perfect elacheche :)
<melodie> I have not had the opportunity to test udpcast yet... needs space
<Neo31> that's related to ur job or on free time ?
<melodie> well, that was an extra which I offered their association, while I was teaching how to manage the linux system
<melodie> we did some hardware too
<melodie> basic
<melodie> I prepared the hard drives at home between the two days course, and tought him how to do the same thing on an extra drive they had
<melodie> it had to be organized in such a way that we would do all that needed to be done in a very short time
<melodie> so starting with the machine that didn't work anymore at their place, we cleaned the dust away, I changed the thermal paste, we changed the ram, then I fired one of the 4 hard drives prepared at home: the machine was working again.
<melodie> once I was sure it was working, I pulled the 3 other drives from the box and explained the idea to him : surprise ! :D
<melodie> they have other machines with some Linux Mint of an older version which need to be renewed : he can now migrate them all one by one without pain.
<elacheche> melodie, association en Afrique ou France?
<melodie> that's the trick
<melodie> they are in France, work in France and when the have earned enough they go for a mission in Africa. Mali mostly as I understood
<melodie> they teach how to make ovens for the cooking, that burn less wood, and things such as that
<melodie> can I past the link to their website here?
 * Neo31 going out
<Kilos> hi Guest22613  lol you lost your nickname again
<Kilos> oh i wanted to ask you something
<Kilos> lemme think
<Guest22613> ok. I'll save it later. It's irc client testing for now. ;)
<Kilos> enjoy
<Benno-007> ;)
<melodie> salut
<melodie> _a va Benno-007 ?
<Benno-007> ok
<Benno-007> Francais? ;)
<melodie> oui, française
<melodie> et toi ?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-16
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Benno-007> @Kilos: Today I'm Benno because of PW in account settings. ;)
<Kilos> hi Benno-007
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> Benno-007  do you still have contacts in africa?
<Benno-007> I have no contacts to Africa without here and you. ;)
<Kilos> lol ok, ill keep hunting for them
<eebrah> Hey everyone
<Kilos> hi eebrah
<eebrah> I'm good Kilos, you?
<Kilos> whats happening by you
<Kilos> im good ty
<eebrah> Nothing much, just checking in
<Kilos> why dont you just leeave this open all the time
<Kilos> we always chat here
<eebrah> Kilos: I'll try
<eebrah> too many IRC channels open only check on a few with any regularity
<Kilos> only way to grow a channel is to always be there then you dont miss things
<Kilos> kill the others
<Kilos> we need to get ubuntu going again in africa
<eebrah> Kilos: admirable but no cigar
<eebrah> too many ubuntu specific things happening out there, feels like we are being pulled along in the wake of the SS Shuttleworth
<Kilos> hahaha yeah i watched his keynote
<Benno-007> What, there are other channels then dozens of Ubuntu channels in here? :D
<Kilos> yes there are many
<Kilos> my home channel is #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> every country has 1 or more
<Kilos> you are in germany?
<Benno-007> yes
<Kilos> #ubuntu-de
<Benno-007> I'm in 7 channels at the moment but I don't read them. I only look around and here I talk to you. :D
<Kilos> lol
<Benno-007> -de too
<Kilos> so this is the happiest one
<Benno-007> lol, maybe
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wb elacheche
<Benno-007> In #ubuntu-touch and #ubuntu-mir are intersting details of Ubuntu Phone sometimes. There are logs from all channels, too. And there are developers of it. #ubuntu-doc could be important, too, because I asked in the forum for translation from our German wiki docu into the English-language one for all countries worldwide. There's nothing about Ubuntu Phone and in the German Wiki we have very much for the beginning and much is from me, too.
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> here must be guys out there that can translate
<Benno-007> I translated it in raw by raw code site into google translate. But nobody takes it until now, without the forum support. And it is work under construction. Maybe the doc team has no Phones and is waiting for other people with time for that.
<Kilos> ok
<Benno-007> We will see what time is bringing.
<Kilos> yes everyone is always too busy
<Benno-007> If somebody needs it it is there. I don't want to do this work, too, even if it is only 10% of the time needed from the German doc.
<Benno-007> Yes.
<Kilos> what is the link
<Kilos> ?
<Benno-007> I thought to give you a look, too. Moment.
<Benno-007> Was not intended but here you see what we talk about. ;)
<Benno-007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2277572
<Benno-007> Thread: Ubuntu Touch into help.ubuntu.com/community
<Benno-007> Follow all links...(one) machine translated site is here:
<Benno-007> https://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FBaustelle%2FUbuntu_Touch_Erweiterte_Konfiguration%3Faction%3Dexport%26format%3Draw
<Benno-007> CAUTIOUNESS because of maybe false translations, especially from some parts of commands!
<Benno-007> But there is a report in German but with pictures how to use such programs (from the Ubuntu PC Version) if you really got it to work:
<Benno-007> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-touch-grosser-erfahrungsbericht-mit-bil/
<Benno-007> I'll be back later/ another day.
<Kilos> ok ill see if someone can look at it
<Kilos> ty
<Benno-007> ciao
<Kilos> cheers
<Benno-007> look some pictures in the last link ;) especially the last one.
<Kilos> ok
<ubuntiste-msakni> morning guys!
<Kilos> hi cheche hows you?
<ubuntiste-msakni> sleepy :-3
<Kilos> lol
<ubuntiste-msakni> Kilos, today all the ISP maked the ADSL speed * 2 here :)
<Kilos> is that twice as fast?
<Kilos> so what download speeds you get now
<ubuntiste-msakni> I should get 4Mbits/s now.. But actually it's not stable :/ with a high ping rate :/
<Kilos> whew we get better with 3g
<Kilos> will be nice if we can all get fibre connections at a good price
<ubuntiste-msakni> x)
<ubuntiste-msakni> actually we should get at least 21Mbits/s with 3G but usually we don't x(
<Kilos> and 3g is expensive
<ubuntiste-msakni> not so expensive here.. And I already have free 3G because of my work.. but still have problems with speed :/
<ubuntiste-msakni> anyway, by 2016 will have 4G
<ubuntiste-msakni> and that will be better
<Kilos> we have 4g now but expensive
<ubuntiste-msakni> The new IT minister want that every family will have internet by 2020, so I think that he'll push ISPs to make internet cheaper, like he pushs them to upgrade the speed for free today
<eebrah> ubuntiste-msakni: Morning? where are you @/
<eebrah> ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> morning eebrah :) Tunisia
<eebrah> ah ... morning in Tunisia>
<eebrah> ?
<Kilos> no he has been sleeping all day
<eebrah> yeah
<eebrah> figured that out a bit late
<Kilos> UTC +1
 * eebrah is slow right now ... moar coffee needed
<ubuntiste-msakni> eebrah, I need more coffee too x)
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-17
<Kilos> helloo africa
<Kilos> hi Benno-007  Pathfinder
<Pathfinder> @Kilos...holla
<Kilos> Pathfinder  where are you?
<Pathfinder> Kilos: Kenya ... lol...but I joined ubuntu-za too..seems very active
<Pathfinder> Kilos: where are u?
<Kilos> Pretoria za
<Pathfinder> Nice City....I'm in Nairobi, Kenya :)
<Kilos> i have been trying to get the nairobi lug guys to join here, especially the ubuntu users
<Pathfinder> Hahaha..I am part of NairobiLug ..... Most LUG guys are ArchLinux and Fedora guys but we have a few ubuntu users like myself
<Kilos> drag them here. you see stickyboy  is also here
<Pathfinder> Hahahaha..Yeah I see....I joined last night actually
<Kilos> oh i must have been sleeping
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Pathfinder> Kilos: ..so u a sysadmin, developer .. both or etc?
<Kilos> no im just a crazy ubuntu lover thats trying to spread ubuntu
<Kilos> and revive dead LoCos in africa
<Kilos> read the links in the topic bar
<Benno-007> Kilos: Oh, I thought you tell a pathfinder to me. ;)
<Kilos> hi lunapersa  welcome back
<Kilos> lunapersa  is in tunisia guys
<Kilos> Benno-007  chat to him
<lunapersa> Hello Kilos
<lunapersa> how are you :) ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<lunapersa> i'm fine thx :))
<Kilos> you must chase old lazy bones for us
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> actually both of the cheche's
<lunapersa> why ?
<Kilos> anis makes me do all the work
<Kilos> says he was too lazy
<lunapersa> :D
<Kilos> haha
<lunapersa> hahaha
<eebrah> Meizu Mx4 with Ubuntu available .... in China
<eebrah> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/17/meizu-launches-the-ubuntu-mx4-for-developers-in-china/
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-16
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-17
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<urbanslug> Hello Kilos
<asghaier> Hey Kilos
<asghaier> how are u doing
<Kilos> ok ty asghaier and you?
<asghaier> great :)
<urbanslug> Kilos: Hey
<Kilos> hi urbanslug
<Kilos> you guys watch too many american movies
<Kilos> hi Cryterion
<Cryterion> heya Kilos
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> i must be one of the 1 % that still says hi
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-18
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> elacheche ping
<Kilos> tunisians like sleeping late
<Kilos> elacheche Na3iL hi
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos
<Na3iL> Hello Africa
<Kilos> can one of you reaprove philipballew please
<Kilos> his membership expired this morning
<Kilos> he runs our facebook page
<Kilos> i think he is too  busy to even get to his mails
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~philipballew
<Kilos> i have forgotten how to do it
<Na3iL> Sure Kilos
<Na3iL> I don't have enough permissions to reaprove him
<melodie> hello everyone, bonjour
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi melodie
<melodie> hello Kilos !
<melodie> I have a very important message for the African GNU/Linux users, all countries interested, and I need you to bring it further in all your circles and networks. It's about a free software that is unique, and endangered as rare species
<melodie> one that can be used in cyber cafés : the server and the client
<melodie> and therefore useful for all places where the time is counted while the clients browse the internet!
<melodie> the point is, it's been developped for linux, windows, is the only free software meant for this purpose and needs to be taken care of, adopted forked, and tested in the latest Ubuntu lts available, trusty and xenial
<melodie> now the links:
<melodie> mkahawa.sourceforge.net
<melodie> and the latest discussions: https://sourceforge.net/p/mkahawa/discussion/955736/thread/981abb29/
<melodie> Kilos please forward this to the mailing lists! this soft needs developers, testers, people making packages and from there we can build a new Ubuntu Mkahawa, so all can get it easily and have it working in no time
<melodie> I had done one myself with Precise (Bento precise) and tested, it was working fine!
<Kilos> will do melodie
<Kilos> ty for that
<Na3iL> Hey again
<Na3iL> melodie, You were talking about something for African GNU/Linux users groups?
<Na3iL> Kilos, did you re-aproved philipballew?
<melodie> hi Na3iL yes
<melodie> about the free software Mkahawa, for the cyber cafes using Ubuntu and other Linux boxes
<Na3iL> What was the message? :P
<Na3iL> Ah! I was thinking bout another thing
<Na3iL> ping MarwenDo
<melodie> Na3iL http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/18/%23ubuntu-africa.html
<melodie> Na3iL will that do?
<Na3iL> That's cool melodie I will share this with other ML surely :)
<melodie> great! that's a good boy! :D
<Na3iL> Just our of curiosity, why the name is Mkahawa
<Na3iL> Cause, here in Tunisia, we call coffee "Kahwa" :D
<melodie> I think it's because it was forked from CCL : "cafe con leche", which refers to cyber cafes
<Na3iL> ah I see
<melodie> well "kawa" in parisian slang is also coffee :)
<Na3iL> hahaha :D
<melodie> probably comes from Tunisia too, as there used to be many Tunisians having restaurants in the popular places in Paris
<Na3iL> Aw, really :D
<melodie> and sometimes also even owners playing Cithar!
<Na3iL> BTW, comment vas-tu
<Na3iL> It was a long time from we talked last time!
<melodie> bien merci, et toi ? :)
<melodie> et tu peux aussi voir des captures d'écrans avec Mkahawa ici : http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/misc/BentoVillageProject/Mkahawa/
<Na3iL> ça roule aussi
<melodie> :)
<melodie> chouette
<Na3iL> super, je crois que je peux aider! :D
<melodie> ce serait génial
<Na3iL> :D
<melodie> tiens-moi au courant ?
<Na3iL> absolument
<melodie> ok
<melodie> et je tiendrai au courant Cyrille qui est aussi intéressé
<melodie> (un contributeur du wiki ubuntu-fr.org)
<Na3iL> oh, c'est génial ça
<melodie> Na3iL si tu as besoin de me trouver, quand je ne viens pas sur irc depuis un moment, tu peux poster un mot sur le forum linuxvillage.org
<melodie> http://forum.linuxvillage.org
<Na3iL> ok, bookmarked
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> no Na3iL i cant find a place to do it
<Kilos> zofrry i was outside ploughing lands
<Kilos> sorry
<Na3iL> 0/
<Kilos> Na3iL do you see where to approve that guy
<Kilos> ill do it if you can point me to the right link ad where to approve
<Na3iL> okay Kilos 1 sec
<Kilos> ty
<Na3iL> Check for his name here Kilos : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members
<Kilos> ok ty
<Na3iL> yw :D
<Na3iL> brb
<Kilos> it says he is approved
<Kilos> yay now i remember how to do it
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i think its his ubuntu membership that has expired
<Kilos> not on ubuntu-africa
<Na3iL> Kilos, I think so too
<Kilos> i have reapproved one guy but forgot how now
<Kilos> elacheche had to help me that time
<Kilos> hehe
<Na3iL> elacheche, is busy with his wedding :D
<Kilos> yes
<Na3iL> Kilos, you think other LoCo teams will be present?
<Na3iL> (African LoCo teams)
<Kilos> i dont know Na3iL , you can only mail the list and see if anyone can find the time to travel there
<Kilos> and ping everyone here
<Kilos> i go eat
<Na3iL> Otherwise, we can held it in South Africa?
<Kilos> will be tough here, noone has much time
<Na3iL> take your time , good apetit
<Kilos> ty
<melodie> oh also for all to see, good website and info here! www.ouagalab.org and I'm going to meet the man this saturday, while we will have our first LUG grand opening!
<melodie> he will be made aware about them missing in the Ubuntu Africa list!
<asghaier> Hello Africa!
<asghaier> Hello vanishing Na3iL !
<Na3iL> asghaier, \o/ \o/
<Na3iL> I miss you :')
<asghaier> u have my phone number Na3iL
<Na3iL> I know :/ but I don't have a mobile phone for 2 or 3 months I thnik
<Na3iL> how are you? and hows the work
 * Na3iL pings asghaier 
<asghaier> as usual Na3iL
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Kilos> QA botsnack
<QA> Kilos: thankyou!
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-19
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> sorry im slow, rather busy here
<Na3iL> \O/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> i got plilip approved again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> philip
<Na3iL> that's cool :DD
<Kilos> haha i just didnt know where to go to
<Kilos> seeing the africa link you gave me woke some dead braincells
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-20
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<theShirbiny> GOOOD MORNING EVERYONE!
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> hey Kilos
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> how are you today
<Kilos> ok ty Na3iL and you?
<Na3iL> same here
<Kilos> brother visiting so ill be scarce here
<Kilos> he just got back after a couple of years in dubai
<Na3iL> Ah, that's cool :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-21
<theShirbiny> elacheche, o/
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> congrats elacheche
<Kilos> married man now
<leumas> Hiya All, just discovered this channel
<leumas> Was searching for LoCo team for my country, Nigeria
<leumas> Am happy to have found one for Africa
<Kilos> hi leumas
<leumas> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> glad you found us
<Kilos> im trying to remember if we have other nigerians here
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> you can go see our site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<leumas> Seen, i am an avid user of Kubuntu and wanted to know if there was any LoCo teams
<leumas> I was directed to the Ubuntu LoCo groups
<Kilos> great. i use kubuntu as well
<Kilos> with luck you can help get the nigerians motivated again
<Kilos> leumas did you join us on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> join the mailing list as well
<leumas> I havent Kilos..will do that later
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> my connection is bad today
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo how are you
<MarwenDo> Fine :) what about you ? Kilos
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> do we have to say Mr. cheche now he is married
<Kilos> did you see MarwenDo we have a new guy here from nigeria
<MarwenDo> no ! Welcome Mr nigeria :)
<MarwenDo> What's his name Kilos
<Kilos> leumas
<MarwenDo> hi leumas :)   Welcome to our community
<Kilos> i wish the rest of the world was like us linux users in africa
<MarwenDo> We are glad to see you here
<Kilos> i am struggling with pakistan, bangladesh and india
<leumas> Thanks MarwenDo
<leumas> Happy to be here
<Kilos> they cant get past the local conflict issues
<leumas> Kilos: :) hopefully we can move forward and make Africa great through Open Source
<MarwenDo> leumas, can you introduce your self ? :)
<Kilos> that is the plan leumas , we are already connected from tunisia to capetown
<leumas> Ok, am a Nigerian
<Kilos> with in between guys as well and even mauritius
<Kilos> i am south african
<leumas> MarwenDo: you?
<MarwenDo> I'm Tunisian , a student , 23 years old , I use Ubuntu Gnome :D
<leumas> I use Kubuntu 16.04, big KDE fan, employed, married
<Kilos> hehe ima month away from 65
<Kilos> leumas do you know more linux users there?
<leumas> Kilos: in Nigeria?
<Kilos> yes?
<leumas> Yea, some group of friends but i guess i have more interest than they do
<Kilos> we have a guy who does many servers in kenya as well
<Kilos> just invite them, when they see how friendly we are they will join as well
<leumas> I formed a group on whatsapp just for us to update ourselves on the latest on opensource
<leumas> yea, i did a while ago when i discovered this channel
<Kilos> update them all about this community
<Kilos> the tunisians are strong here
<Kilos> and south africans
<Kilos> theShirbiny where are you again?
<Kilos> leumas what irc client do you use?
<leumas> Kilos: Konversation
<Kilos> i use konversation
<Kilos> yay
<leumas> Like i said big KDE fan
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> mny use quassel
<Kilos> many
<leumas> yea....i guessed over the years Kubuntu has switched from Konversation to Quassel and then back to konversation
<leumas> How long have you been using Linux? which distro/DE did you start with?
<Kilos> i started with 8.10 gnome2
<Kilos> when ubuntu switched to unity it took a year to switch to kde
<Kilos> kde network manager gave lots of probs on kde before 14.04
<Kilos> i can only use mobile broadband
<leumas> Yea
<leumas> Been on Kubuntu from the onset
<Kilos> but now 14.04 is rock stable
<Kilos> ill try 16.04 when its more stable
<leumas> I tend to upgrade quickly once a new distro out
<Kilos> i see many guys with bug probs
<leumas> verson i mean
<leumas> version*
<Kilos> yeah many do that
<Kilos> im happy with 14.04 because i never have to fix things, everything works
<leumas> Really, i am runnng 16.04 on an old Lenovo thinkpad with the latest backport updates and am still cool...no probs so far
<Kilos> i have a thinkpad here as well
<Kilos> so thats good
<Kilos> T410.i
<leumas> Mine is T420i
<Kilos> haha same machine
<leumas> Core i3, 4GB, 250GB
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> later
<leumas> hahahaha...
<Kilos> mine is i5 4GB and a 128GB ssd
<Kilos> works well
<leumas> i got this laptop to run Linux alon for the first time
<leumas> I have been dual booting with Windows all this while
<Kilos> i went through a pile of old desktop pcs first before my son gave me the thinkpad
<Kilos> i wiped widows
<Kilos> waste of disk space
<leumas> lol
<leumas> My main laptop has Windows on it, i hope to wipe it out somedayand install Kubuntu fully on it
<leumas> it has better specs than the laptop am using now
<Kilos> you use windows for work?
<leumas> Yea
<Kilos> ouch
<leumas> So when i get home i switch to my Linux self
<Kilos> lol
<leumas> Have you tried out KDE connect?
<Kilos> many linux users have no choice at work
<Kilos> no i havent
<leumas> Ok
<Kilos> what does it do
<leumas> I have been thinking recently how to engage more people to use Linux and open source in General for the good of my country
<leumas> KDE connect helps you sync notifications from your phone to your PC
<Kilos> people are very stubborn and scared to switch from windows
<leumas> and you can send files as well
<leumas> it connects both devices via wifi
<leumas> KDE connect comes by default on Kubuntu and you can install it on your Android phone
<Kilos> i just run the laptop now. have a desktop with 12.04 unity on but hardly ever even boot it anymore
<Kilos> i only have an old nokia that can sms and call
<Kilos> hehe
<leumas> hahahahaha
<paddatrapper> leumas: it doesn't on Kubuntu 14.04. But I agree, it is a very useful piece of software
<leumas> paddatrapper: Yea, i think it became default from 14.10
<leumas> I have been trying to make it work for a while now but no success
<leumas> I have even tried to disable my firewall, ufw but that doesnt help either
<leumas> What do you guys about the use of Open source by institutions in Africa and the oppurtunity it holds?
<Kilos> i have a friend in france that helps peeps in africa
<Kilos> join our mailing list i am about to forward one of her mails
<leumas> I think Africa needs it most to develop fully IT wise.....we need to do stuff ourselves and create our own future
<paddatrapper> What issue are you having?
<paddatrapper> For sure. We also need the infrastructure to do it. There is great potential here that isn't being realised
<leumas> On the app i should be able to see my phone once I have KDE connect installed on both devices
<leumas> Yea, Govt needs to support that agenda but as we know we cant wait for them
<paddatrapper> Sadly can't rely on government. But community can do a lot when they work together
<leumas> I am thinking of coming up with very affordable solutions in education, health n for SMEs
<paddatrapper> Are both your phone and laptop on the same network
<leumas> yup
<leumas> I have even typed in the laptops IP address on the phone but thats not working too
<paddatrapper> And they aren't isolated from each other?
<paddatrapper> Can you ping your phone from your laptop?
<leumas> i can
<leumas> just pinged my laptop from my phone
<paddatrapper> Hmm... IP's correspond to the same network?
<leumas> yea
<leumas> They are both connected to my Wifi modem
<leumas> Laptop is 192.168.1.6 while phone is ~.4
<paddatrapper> Hmm... What's OS is your phone running?
<leumas> I just fell it should work like charm but its not
<leumas> Android 6.0
<leumas> Cynamodgen 13.0
<paddatrapper> It did for me. Literally just installed both and it ran like a charm
<leumas> woah
<paddatrapper> Kubuntu 16.04?
<leumas> yea
<paddatrapper> Mine was Kubuntu 14.04 and CyanogenMod 11.0... I'll have to have a look when I get home and see if I can think of something
<Kilos> leumas paddatrapper is in capetown
<leumas> Thanks paddatrapper! Nice to meet you
<paddatrapper> Yeah so when I get home is about 20 minutes time
<paddatrapper> You too!
<paddatrapper> leumas: where are you from?
<leumas> Nigeria
<paddatrapper> Nice
<leumas> :)
<paddatrapper> I'm starting to realise just how much potential this channel has to improve, even in a small way, the technological state of Africa
<Kilos> yes
<melodie> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> hi melodie
<Kilos> chat to leumas , he is in nigeria
<Kilos> tell him about your efforts in africa
<Kilos> leumas melodie is the friend in france i told you about
<melodie> Kilos is there a special reason to why you want me to do that?
<Kilos> so he can spread it in nigeria
<melodie> of course he should!
<Kilos> my connection is very bad today
<leumas> Hi melodie, nice to meet you
<melodie> Nigeria is in North Africa, is that right?
<melodie> hi leumas !
<leumas> West Africa
<Kilos> im waiting for him to join the mailing list so he will get your last mail as well
<melodie> I have met Gildas today, who led the Ougadougou Fablab project where there is also a co-working space using Linux Ubuntu and also showing the young how to work with computers and Linux distributions
<melodie> he did a conference in our Linux install party! the very first one of our new LUG in our département!*
<Kilos> cool
<melodie> leumas close to Mali, Ivory, Congo, and Burkina Faso then?
<melodie> Kilos if you can display that page with your crummy connection:
<leumas> well yea, we are surrounded by Niger, Benin and Cameroun
<leumas> and then the Atlantic is South
<melodie> http://ouagalab.org/
<melodie> leumas ok
<melodie> do you have a LUG there?
<leumas> Woah great work!
<melodie> Kilos I keep getting 500 server error, can you display it?
<leumas> No we dont at the moment, I searched a while back and noticed one was created initially but is currently not active
<Kilos> let me try
<melodie> leumas same happened here, but I finally got to make it work.
<Kilos> yes its open melodie
<leumas> Cool
<melodie> during 3 years, I organized an informal meeting around free software, called newspapers, wrote a few lines in some free no cost agendas, and gathered from 3/4 to 12 people at a time in one day, then last year suscribed to the nearest mailing list and at the beginning of 2016 sent a message there saying who I am, what was my path to Linux and experience, and said I wanted to create a LUG and everyone was welcome to join in
<melodie> leumas this is how it worked
<melodie> and now I continue to make it work, using this method seen at TedX (if you can access, I know connexions in Africa are not always easy):
<leumas> Woah, that must have taken you out of your comfort zone
<melodie> http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_how_to_start_a_movement?share=161fa539c1
<paddatrapper> melodie: great persistence!
<Kilos> yeah she doesnt give up
<melodie> leumas a bit, but not that much. I find it rewarding to see that today we had our very first meeting, I did a presentation with video projection, and explaining the economies and the ecology and why GNU/Linux and there were so many poeple who can and attended, it was great!
<melodie> and everyone in the team who had been able to come participated very actively!
<melodie> we had a Mageia, a Fedora, several Ubuntu to show and let people try and test...
<melodie> it was inauguration day also today
<melodie> paddatrapper that's what it takes... 12 years now using a computer, only the 3 first months with Windows. I'm a very stubborn one :D
<Kilos> haha
<leumas> All i can say is a resounding well done to all your efforts and  congrats on achieving so much milestones
<leumas> The video was very insighful too, thanks for that. I will have to pick the learnings and practice
<leumas> I will have to move to get your space soon
<leumas> I have the ISO files of about 11 distros on my laptop ready to introduce/install for anyone who needs it and share my ll knowledge with them as well
<leumas> I really feel inspired by your experience melodie!
<leumas> Kilos: I have joined the comunity on Launchpad
<leumas> Awaiting approval
<Kilos> cool leumas
<melodie> leumas wonderful!
<Kilos> you see how many members we have there
<melodie> Kilos Burkina Faso will be joining soon!
<melodie> Gildas/Ougadougou
<Kilos> one of then did chat with me a while back
<melodie> Kilos great!
<melodie> today he told me he now IRC
<melodie> some of our newcomers here have never heard of IRC, which makes African people more advanced than some European ones! XD XD XD
<melodie> he knows* IRC
<Kilos> but he never joined on lp or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<melodie> give him time?
<melodie> I'll send him your mail address in a few days, if you want me to?
<Kilos> yes please
<Kilos> or tell him how to get here
<Kilos> mails arent my favourite way of doing things
<Kilos> im an irc person
<Kilos> leumas youve been approved. now can you join the mailing list there
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> then ill forward melodie s mail
<Kilos> then all africa has it
<leumas> Kilos: Cool
<melodie> Kilos I told him about #ubuntu-africa but if he does not get in touch within a week or two, I'll send him a mail so you can connect together. but he told me he will!
<melodie> they even have a good internet in their fablab! fancy?
<Kilos> cool, ty melodie
<leumas> I can see am already subscribed to the mailing list ubuntu-africa@launchpad.net
<leumas> is there any other mailing list?
<Kilos> great leumas
<Kilos> not yet when we have time we are moving off lp mail
<leumas> Alright
<melodie> Kilos my pleasure
<Kilos> the LP list is buggy
<Kilos> check if you got that one leumas
<leumas> An email?
<Kilos> yes in the list
<Kilos> more of melodies work
<Kilos> she is involved with everything
<Kilos> very busy lady
<leumas> Sorry i need some guidance, how do go about that?
<Kilos> oh dont you use thunderbird mail
<melodie> leaving, good night!
<leumas> Oh, seen. I can read it from the archives
<Kilos> i get my mail downloaded to pc with thunderbird mail client using pop
<Kilos> then you get an alert when a new mail arrives
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
<marwen_> Good night Kilos
<acetakwas> Hi leumas
<acetakwas> Fellow Nigerian here
<leumas> Hi Acetakwas
<leumas> paddatrapper: Hi, All of a sudden KDE connect is working!
<leumas> I didnt make any change
<leumas> it just came up, I have paired both devices together
<leumas> hi acetakwas
<leumas> Hi paddatrapper
<leumas> My KDE connect is working fine now
<acetakwas> leumas::  Hi
<acetakwas> What part of Nigeria are you in?
<acetakwas> I'm guess your real name is Samuel.
<leumas> Am from Imo State, based in Lagos, u?
<acetakwas> Oh cool
<acetakwas> From Osun State. Resident in Lagos too.
<leumas> yea, thats my name
<acetakwas> :)
<leumas> :)
<acetakwas> Well.... glad to have you here.
<leumas> Nice to meet you!!
<acetakwas> In all of my IRC-ing. You are the third Nigerian I'm having to chat with.
<leumas> hahahaha
<acetakwas> Nogerians don't do much IRC-ing.
<acetakwas> s/Nogerians/Nigerians
<leumas> IMHO IRC is a Linux thing
<acetakwas> Well. That might be a valid reason.
<leumas> Most ppl stick with the mobile chat platforms or Skype on PC
<acetakwas> Yes
<acetakwas> Linux encourages the use of IRC by given a default client on most distros
<acetakwas> Pidgin comes with Ubuntu for instance
<leumas> Am happy to have met you here, whats your fav distro?
<acetakwas> Well... I haven't explored many distros
<leumas> Yea Konversation comes with Kubuntu which is what I use
<acetakwas> I have always used Ubuntu predominantly
<leumas> Okay, cool
<acetakwas> Only trying out Backtrack (before it went defunct)
<acetakwas> And Fedora
<leumas> I have been stuck with Kubuntu from day 1, tried other distros but still see Kubuntu as my main distro
<acetakwas> I celebrated 4 years of a permanent Linux shift two days ago
<acetakwas> Nice
<leumas> I have Kali on a netbook which i boot up fro time o time
<acetakwas> I use LXDE on Ubuntu
<leumas> Woah, good for you man!
<acetakwas> Yes, life has never been the same
<acetakwas> Especially as a developer
<acetakwas> There's a lot more support for Linux out of the box
<leumas> I have been dual booting all this while but I got a fairly used laptop and installed Kubuntu on it straight up
<leumas> Yea, you are absolutely right
<leumas> Am yet to make the full switch, hopefully in the near future
<acetakwas> Aah. You should.
<acetakwas> I have dual boot setup with Win 8 too
<acetakwas> But I only use Windows once in a blue moon
<paddatrapper> leumas: great to hear!
<leumas> paddatrapper: thanks once again
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-22
<Kilos> wb inetpro
<leumas> Hi acetakwas
<leumas> Howz your Sunday?
<leumas> Do you have friends around you who also use Linux at home or work?
<acetakwas> leumas::  Hi
<acetakwas> Fine. I bless God
<acetakwas> We use Linux in my team
<acetakwas> krohx.com
<leumas> acetakwas: Great
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-21
<bilel> Hi everyone !
<bilel> Please can someone help me with question ! my question is if someone know SCRUM how can make backlog for a product i work on it and i have a non humain acteur what to do ??
<bilel> Hi everyone ! I am a web developer  can someone help me with a question ! my question is if someone know SCRUM how can make backlog for a product i work on it and i have a non humain acteur what to do ?? and thanx for every think !
#ubuntu-africa 2018-05-14
<v01thf> __..-----..._
<v01thf> .,---.    .-'`             `'-._
<v01thf> /      \.--.'__                  '-.
<v01thf> _\    _      |  `\                   `.
<v01thf> /    .' `.   .'   |.-. ___              `.
<v01thf> |    '._.' '-..-.     \".''""-. __        '
<v01thf> .'-7          |  |    ||       `r-.`\      `.
<v01thf> |   \     /.__,'-' ,_.'-b-.o      `.`||       \
<v01thf> \_   '--'` -\      |        `       \//        \
<v01thf> /' .'``.   |-, _ .-. '._.'          |          .
<v01thf> '|   '._.' _,' /` `t  `'.             |          ;
<v01thf> ; '._.|    \   .'         `"'---,     /           ;
<v01thf> ;     '.__.'   |                 \_,-'             |
<v01thf> |          `-.__,;                | `.              |
<v01thf> _     __   ___| ___  _      |  |\              /    \             |
<v01thf> | |_| / /\ | |_)| |_)\ \_/  ;   | `'-.._____,.-'      ;           ;
<v01thf> |_| |/_/--\|_|  |_|   |_|   |   ; | \ \               |           ;
<v01thf> _     ___ _____'_    ____ ___  __| __ \              /           `
<v01thf> | |\/|/ / \ | | | |_|| |_ | |_)|_||( (` \          __7           /
<v01thf> |_|  |\_\_/ |_| |_| ||_|__|_|`\ `-'_)_)`-'    __.-`  \          /
<v01thf> ___   __   _     _\         ,-`'-`-'__,.-""-.        ;        /
<v01thf> | | \ / /\ \ \_/ | |`       /         /               |       '
<v01thf> |_|_//_/--\ |_|  |_| '.    |         |                /     /'
<v01thf> [_]   `.  \         \              ,'   mx'
<v01thf> `-.`"'----""`'-.______,,.-'    .'
<v01thf> `-._                    _,-'
<v01thf> '--._________...--''
<v01thf> BROUGHT TO YOU BY CHRONO: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL
<v01thf> Kilos alphad elacheche acetakwas chesedo ubuntulo13 Researcher- superfly WaVeR cbj inetpro takinbo
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2020-05-14
<melodie> hello
